# Giant rat caught



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A giant rat was caught in China!









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4688453/Giant-rat-caught-in-China.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

mmmmmmm supper!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmmm, prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate when something is held closer to the camera than the person, so it looks huge. From that pic I have no idea how big that rat really is. Oh well, I guess we'll all just have to make giant rat props if we want a real giant rat.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I see giant rats all the time, nothing new, their called nutrias.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I hate when something is held closer to the camera than the person, so it looks huge. From that pic I have no idea how big that rat really is. Oh well, I guess we'll all just have to make giant rat props if we want a real giant rat.


The rat, which weighed six pounds and had a 12-inch tail


----------

